# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Choosing a country for ~1 week

## South East Asia

Hi!
   I've tried searching the forums, but I haven't really seen any side-by-side comparisons of the major tourist countries in SEA. I only have about a week in September, and am considering either Laos or Thailand. (I would like to see Cambodia, Vietnam, etc. but I only have a week >.

----------


## GFI

Well, Thailand is the best place for travelling its beaches and places are serene and lush like such a dream place especially Phuket, Pattaya, Chiang Mai and Bangkok. I’d like to recommend spend your one week at this country I’d definitely sure your tour will be awesome.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

They are classed as prohibited substances/drugs in many countries.

----------


## antony

I think you should also consider Singapore. Its really a beautiful place for tourist. Amazing tourist spots attracts lots of visitors from the different countries every year.

----------


## Marry

I suggest you to choose Thailand for your one week tour because it is one of  the most outstanding place for spending vacations. The beaches are spectacular and there restaurants are pretty good.

----------


## South East Asia

Hi!
   I've tried searching the forums, but I haven't really seen any side-by-side comparisons of the major tourist countries in SEA. I only have about a week in September, and am considering either Laos or Thailand. (I would like to see Cambodia, Vietnam, etc. but I only have a week >.

----------


## GFI

Well, Thailand is the best place for travelling its beaches and places are serene and lush like such a dream place especially Phuket, Pattaya, Chiang Mai and Bangkok. I’d like to recommend spend your one week at this country I’d definitely sure your tour will be awesome.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

They are classed as prohibited substances/drugs in many countries.

----------


## antony

I think you should also consider Singapore. Its really a beautiful place for tourist. Amazing tourist spots attracts lots of visitors from the different countries every year.

----------


## Marry

I suggest you to choose Thailand for your one week tour because it is one of  the most outstanding place for spending vacations. The beaches are spectacular and there restaurants are pretty good.

----------

